# The Chilean Ranger



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a short story about one of the first roommates I had in Ranger Battalion.  I was a PV2 (E-2), and had just moved from our old barracks (I mean OLD) into some brand new ones.   In the old barracks, I was sharing a small room with 4 other Rangers.  Since their weren't enough beds, I slept on the floor.  The new barracks were great.   From the outside hallway, you open your door, leading to a small corridor that branched off into two bedrooms, a bathroom/shower, and a small semi kitchen area.  You had you own room, and basically just shared the kitchen/bathroom area with your roommate.  

This was quite the step up from the old barracks.   I think that only one person had cable in the old barracks.   From the outside, you could literally see cable wires running outside from window to window.   I guess people just got tired of running it through the ceiling.   It was considered a serious offense to call the cable man for any reason at all.  It is kind of amusing that no one got caught.   In the new barracks, their was just a small room at the end of the hall where Ranger had managed to hook the entire barracks up with free cable.   The cable man did cometh one day; I remember hearing "WTF!??!  YOU'RE ALL STEALING CABLE!!!"   He disconnected all the illegal connections and locked up the room. Well...what do Rangers do?   They breach doors.   That is exactly what happened.  To keep a long story short, a huge lock eventually found its way onto the door, and a stern warning was issued from the Sergeant Major.   After that, I believe the Private shenanigans had ended.

Anyways, my room mate did nothing but piss me off.   I would come home to find him in my room, messing with all my things, and greeting me with "hey roomie!"   I let it slide for a while, until I just got pissed off, and my Squad leader hooked me up with my very own room. 

One of the funny things about my former room mate is his alleged love for Texas, "the greatest state in the world," as he called it.   He always talked about Texas, always talking about how hot the women were, yada yada yada.   Well one day, he decided that he is going to show the world that he is proud of his state.   He got a tattoo of the Texas flag!  Well...sort of.  He comes back with his chest all puffed out, showing everyone his cool new tatt.   Everyone gave the whole "cool.. its a flag" look, and walked away.   Later on, another Ranger went up to him, laughing hysterically.  "Hey dude.... you know that's the Chilean flag right?"   (insert laugh here)  

That is right.   This Private had the Chilean flag tattooed to his arm.  Apparently, Mr. Texas couldn't remember what the flag looked like and called up his mom, so that she could describe it to him over the phone (from the tattoo parlor).   I guess she left out the one minor detail that set the two flags apart.  Within a few months, he was booted out of battalion for whatever reason.








​ _*Vive la Chile                  | * |  Yeehaw Texas*_​


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL.... vive la chile...


----------



## ROS (Sep 7, 2007)

Further proof of my belief that Texans are less than intelligent. :o)


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 7, 2007)

LMAO Boon.. Great story!!


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2007)

Hahahaha! Gonna be dumb, better be tough.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

What a TARD


----------



## tova (Sep 8, 2007)

Even my grandmother (may she RIP) who's from Texas would have laughed at this


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2007)

Well you know the saying about the only things that come from Texas....


I wonder if dork boy ever got that tat fixed LOL!


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2007)

LMAO!!!!

Classic!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 12, 2007)

Another reason I'm never going to get a tattoo.


----------



## gryfen (Sep 13, 2007)

going from one primary color to another....I don't think that can be fixed.


----------



## DocBuma375 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude that is too funny! Remember those two idiots that got out of RIP when we were in Bagram and while waiting back at Benning they decided to become blood brothers. They cut each other with their brand new Ranger Joe KABAR's intoxicated of course and then couldn't stop the bleeding.

One of the geniuses decided he would do a neo-Rambo technique and hit it up with the hot iron. What idiots...They came over with Santillanes and the rear D a few days later all pumped up only to be given article 15's and await RFS from the box.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol I missed that one! What platoon were they in? Nice to know they were RFS'd haha


----------

